# Calabar Python



## rip18 (May 24, 2010)

How about a Calabar Python shot?  This stout-bodied snake is native to western Africa & pretty much lives underground/in loose litter on the forest floor.  Two other common names are West African Burrowing Python and Two-headed Snake.

His tail is big & rounded & resembles a head - esecially with the white "eyes".  When threatened, he lowers his head (even hiding it under his body) and raises his tail & waves it a bit to distract potential predators from his "important" end.  When I picked him up, he did a bit like our native mud snake & started poking & pushing on me with his tail, though the Calabar python's poking was more "strike like" than the pushing of the pointed-tailed mud snake.

Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/8, 1/60th second, ISO 500, fill flash with reflector, tripod.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 24, 2010)

Great shot which way do I go  heads or tails


----------



## JasonF (May 24, 2010)

Great shot...love the patterns and color!
Thats a unique and interesting snake!  
Thanks for the info on it Rip!!


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2010)

Cool snake, Rip, and a good shot to show it off.  Thanks for sharing the photo and the info.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (May 24, 2010)

Two headed snake is a good name for him.good shot!


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2010)

Never saw a snake tail quite like that!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

